# Very moving TED talk about limitations



## DMOIK (Nov 9, 2011)

This TED talk really spoke to me. Few lead me to post their quotes on my wall but this one definitely did.

She puts out an amazing talk, listen to the whole thing, the quote is:

'Instead of considering our challenges or limitations as something negative or bad.
Rather look at the as blessings, magnificent gifts to be used to ignite our imaginations and help us go further than we ever knew we could
It is NOT ABOUT BREAKING DOWN BORDERS. It is about PUSHING AWAY FROM THEM and seeing what amazing places they might bring us"

In I doubt it would be 1/10 as powerful if I didn't watch her amazing talk mind you.


----------

